# Mercedes AA Class EV (No charging required) :)



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

A friend sent me this link to an awesome commercial for a rather tongue-in-cheek EV concept:

http://sundown.me.uk/technology/mercedes-aa-class.mp4

Like the bunny, it just keeps going, and going, and...


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think you've posted the wrong link


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Link fixed!


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

When we discuss on the topic of an electric vehicle, the first thought that would often come to mind is being environmentally-friendly. However, to achieve that positive notion means extra work needs to be put in. This is in terms of the energy type it uses which is by charging the battery for a certain period of time as required. If we do not know the exact capacity, then we might just not make it to our destination if we run out of power halfway through. Nevertheless to know that this new market release will not require any charging is definitely a breakthrough in the industry which would definitely ease so much burden and alleviate concerns.


----------

